
Indian High Court Orders YouTube to Remove PewDiePie Diss Videos - kumarharsh
https://m.hindustantimes.com/tech/pewdiepie-vs-t-series-youtuber-s-diss-videos-blocked-in-india-after-delhi-hc-order/story-usmcP62qTyem6bx6ukbfvM.html
======
kobiguru
It wasn't a diss track against a company but against all Indians. Don't
believe me? read the lyrics. he called us a bunch of names that would be
considered racist in a civilised society. Indians can and do take a joke more
than their fair share but it did cross the line.

I am glad it was removed.

~~~
skilled
What was removed? Did you even read the article or just blurt out some
emotional junk?

Get a grip.

~~~
kobiguru
Here is the link to the "Congratulations" track [ the video is not available]

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHgc8Q6qTjc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHgc8Q6qTjc)

here is the link to the "B*tch lasagna" diss track [ this video too is not
available]

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Dh-
RL__uN4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Dh-RL__uN4)

keep your moral high ground and your nazis like pewdiepie to your shores.

edit: I am checking from India and these videos are not available

~~~
ChrisGranger
They might be innaccessible from India without a VPN, but they're not removed
from YouTube.

